# Cameroon big eyed tree frogs and Milkl frogs



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know of any decent caresheets for these? Only got a common name for the first one.


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

Try looking up leptopelis vermiculatus and leptopelis uluguruensis as those are the names of the commonly kept african big eyed tree frogs.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They likely to only be those two?
Cause i'd be happy with either one of them, was worried they might just be typical green all over things


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

I've seen them classed as Cameroon Big Eyed Tree Frog but they come from the Tanzania area. Both great looking frogs, give them a google. Can usually be picked up for around £25-£30 each. They have nice green markings but usually tend to get a bit dull and browner as they get older from what i've read. They stay alot smaller than Milk frogs and milk frogs are bolder so depends what you want.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well hope to get both at some point, is there much difference in care between the two big eyed species?
What kinda enclosure size would do a group of 3?


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

Should be similar as they're from close regions. A 45x45x60 tall exo terra would probably work best.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Picked them up today, and im not sure what they are, will get pics up soon, they're a nice vivid green colour with white underneath and black spots on the sides, eyes are a nice greeny colour. They also have hints of yellow here and there, cant find any close looking species on google.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok did some searching and they might be Leptopelis brevirostris i think​


----------



## Papa Mcknight (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I forgot all about those ones, only seen them for sale once before. Where did you get them and how much?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

20-25 quid i think from Webbs in Gloucester.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's some better pics.


----------



## Gecko Bob (May 20, 2013)

wicked pictures 10 out of 10 nice one :no1:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------

